# Specialized BG footbed wedges - wanna try them?



## Globalti (30 Nov 2011)

Got some with new BG footbeds I bought: 2 pairs +1.5mm varus shims (wedge inside the foot) and one pair -1.5mm valgus shims (wedge to the outside of the foot).

Read about them here: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57994

You can put them under your regular footbeds to correct lower leg and foot posture on the pedals. They do work; one of these sorted the pain I was suffering on the outside of one foot.

Free to anybody who wants 'em or swop for anything you've got, bike related.

PM your address.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2011)

I'll give them a try if someone else hasn't beaten me to it! If you fancy a ride at the weekend, I could ride over to Whalley and meet you at Spring Wood again. If so, I'll probably arrange a forum ride to Country Kitchen at Waddington.


----------



## Globalti (30 Nov 2011)

Depends on the weather Colin. I really don't mind posting a pair if you PM your address. Also let me know - varus or valgus?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2011)

Globalti said:


> Depends on the weather Colin. I really don't mind posting a pair if you PM your address. Also let me know - varus or valgus?


Thanks - I don't fancy getting soaked either and the forecast isn't looking super for the weekend! Mind you, it could easily change as we get closer to it.

Varus/valgus, er ... ? Okay - I just looked up those terms. I don't think I suffer from either of those problems. I have various other problems though which orthotics might help with ...

I have a shorter left leg which tends to make my pelvis rock if I have the saddle high enough for my right leg (partly compensated for by using a 5 mm shorter left crank).

I tend to suffer cramp in the front half of my left foot which I think is due to the damage I did when I ran onto the edge of a pothole in the dark!

I walk and cycle with my toes pointing out slightly. (I don't know if that causes problems or not.)

My right knee aches a bit but I think that is due to general wear and tear.

I certainly feel that more support for my left foot would be good (perhaps the right foot too). 

If you think the wedges might be of use to me, I'll PM you my address and have a think about what bike related goody I could offer you in return.


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2011)

Well you've already given me some brake levers, if you remember.

I've been trying to find the pdf with the instructions for the wedges. PM your email address and I will scan them and send them to you - there's a simple test described there that will tell you if you need wedges or not.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2011)

Well, you did pay for them but the price was pretty low so I accept your kind offer! You have a PM.


----------



## Globalti (1 Dec 2011)

Replied.


----------

